# Erie Muskie



## Jeffish1 (May 1, 2004)

Caught a small muskie Sunday at Erie out of Conneaut!!!! We were trolling for steelhead and it hit get this, a little cleo spoon! It had the spots similar to a St Claire fish, so the rumors may be true that in 5-10 years Erie is going to be a top muskie fishery!


----------



## Jeffish1 (May 1, 2004)

Here's another Pic, sorry I don't know how to make it any bigger...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Great fish! :B
Congrats on the fish of 10,000 casts, not making casts!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I saw a guy catch a musky off the wall at menter headlands two years ago. He got his on a 2/5 oz chartreuse and silver little cleo. Erie is going to one of the best musky waters in the lower 48 soon. With lake st. clair on one side and the upper niagra on the other, those are two of the top ten musky watewrs in the lower 48 now. And erie is smack in the middle of them, just a matter of time. 
TRIPLE-J


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The Island area of the western basin should be a prime area for Muskies. There is plenty of structure and plenty of baitfish and it's not that far from Lake St. Clair. I figure a lot could be caught there but most guys are fishning for Walleyes and Smallmouth in that area. I think the Muskie fishermen would surprise everyone if they would hit that area hard like they do other lakes and like they do on the east end of Lake Erie.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

There are definitely some around the Huron area. I have heard of several being caught over the past couple of years. I also found a floater by the Huron Pier that was well over 40".


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Just talked about erie musky's this past week with a fella. He docks his boat downtown Cleveland at a club. He see's them all the time cruising by the docks in the early summer. I thought I remembered hearing that a BIG musky was caught off the Grand River short wall one spring. Maybe like 5 years back or so. There has to be some monsters out there!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there are a lot of pike in the harbor.i wonder if this is what he saw????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

About 4 years ago seen a guy catch one of Ruggles. The only reason I now is walleye don't jump. Talk to him a minute as we trolled by and he said it is the second one this year.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

The Grand River Musky was 45 inches.. I think there's a pic of it on Bruce's site at Grand River Tackle. Nice healthy fish. There are many more of them around. E. 55th street marina holds pike as well...


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

I know there are plenty of Pike at the marina at 72nd


----------



## PERCHPOOP (Dec 30, 2005)

krusty- did you take that floater muskie-clean it and give it away as walleye? if so -i probably ate it and didn't know it. IT WAS GOOD WHATEVER IT WAS!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

PERCHPOOP said:


> krusty- did you take that floater muskie-clean it and give it away as walleye? if so -i probably ate it and didn't know it. IT WAS GOOD WHATEVER IT WAS!


Yes, remember those "walleye steaks" I gave you this past spring ? Well, they weren't walleye and i'll just leave it at that !  
I have been trying to call you. Your cell phone is off and you are never home, what gives ? Give me a ring.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

There are definitely some monsters swimmin in Erie...just a matter of time before they move to the central and western basin...check out this link.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59389&highlight=muskie

Someday boys, someday!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job. I still have yet to get one, but i was close. To bad i didn't know about the figure 8.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Once the word gets around they won't last long.


----------

